# Trip Report - 'Pass the Ketchup'



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Pretty funny, loved it!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Haha, awesome.

At least the scenery and company was amazing.


Maybe all trips need a pretrip meeting/potluck and then everyone can gauge the others' approach and commitment to dining.

I had another thought in the GC DIY food pack thread..it's nice to be able to to pull some great recipes, but some folks aren't capable of realizing a great recipe. If you know the people you're with and that plate of hot spaghetti was the peak of their outdoor cooking capability was really a gift--they put some effort into it.

(So while that's appreciated...pass the jerky!)


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

Ha, I feel like the food is the biggest unknown in going on a trip with a new group. Ultimately, as long as I'm on the river, I'll be happy with whatever, but I definitely prefer to eat good food.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm still trying to figure out how to have fewer leftovers at the end of a trip


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

Sounds like a National Lampoons rafting vacation. Cousin Eddy makes some mean spaghetti.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Man, I love spaghetti night on the river, but we actually make sauce and bring garlic bread and salad. Noodles and ketchup is a low that I don't think I ever hit even in college, and I ate rice and season salt burritos more often than not for a few years of my life.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2018)

*Leftovers*



MontanaLaz said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to have fewer leftovers at the end of a trip


Have done some 5-7 day trips with a group that has boated together a lot. We've planned the last night as "Leftover Night". Some strange combos, but nobody ever went hungry.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

MontanaLaz said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to have fewer leftovers at the end of a trip



Thats easy! We got off Desolation last summer with nearly nothing left, what geniuses.........


And so it goes like this. First day we go to get some snacks out of the food box, and pew! Smells like Penicillin. We find some oranges that were a bit cooked and tossed those in a Paragon Falcon nest or something. Did not want that stinking up all the food.


By the second day the tub is really stinking, and food is absorbing the smell. WTF? Now we start tossing all sorts of things into Paragon Falcon nests!


By Dinner Day 3 food is getting slimmer and we decide to unload the tub and wash it out......Then we discover someone tossed a bottle of "organic" bug spray( good luck with that) on the bottom of the food box and it had been being set off, you know every time you hit a wave or something.....


We did not starve, but lunches and snacks got pretty thin...


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> Thats easy! We got off Desolation last summer with nearly nothing left, what geniuses.........
> 
> 
> And so it goes like this. First day we go to get some snacks out of the food box, and pew! Smells like Penicillin. We find some oranges that were a bit cooked and tossed those in a Paragon Falcon nest or something. Did not want that stinking up all the food.
> ...


Is this just an expression, or did you really throw your food out into the wilderness and leave it there?


----------



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

*River menu*

Best and worst meals on a river trip?

I am reminded of a September trip where a full pot of dressing was cooked up for 5 of us. We spent about half of the night slowly feeding it to the fire to get rid of it. I am not sure the disposal method was any better than the actual preparation!


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

BGillespie said:


> Ha, I feel like the food is the biggest unknown in going on a trip with a new group. Ultimately, as long as I'm on the river, I'll be happy with whatever, but I definitely prefer to eat good food.


That's why there is always a layer of "emergency chili" cans in the bottom of my dry box.

My personal favorite was watching someone pull a ziplock bag full of raw chicken out of their, ahem, cooler. It was a gallon size bag so I figure it was about a half gallon of cooler water and milk that I watched drain out of the bag.

Save your leftovers and bring a can of chili or stew and a couple of packs of oatmeal per day.

Because sometimes milk chicken happens and I wasn't touching a thing that came out of that cooler for the rest of the trip.

Another stand out was an otherwise great guy that brought 4 loaves of bread and four packs of lunch meat for 16 people over a week.
Again, always treat leftovers like gold.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> And so it goes like this. First day we go to get some snacks out of the food box, and pew! Smells like Penicillin. We find some oranges that were a bit cooked and tossed those in a Paragon Falcon nest or something. Did not want that stinking up all the food.
> 
> By the second day the tub is really stinking, and food is absorbing the smell. WTF? Now we start tossing all sorts of things into Paragon Falcon nests!





soggy_tortillas said:


> Is this just an expression, or did you really throw your food out into the wilderness and leave it there?



Well duh. This is why the Paragon Falcon is now extinct.





MountainMedic said:


> Again, always treat leftovers like gold.


Ziplocs and a couple of extra ziploc storage containers are super valuable for that reason!


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> Thats easy! We got off Desolation last summer with nearly nothing left, what geniuses.........
> 
> 
> And so it goes like this. First day we go to get some snacks out of the food box, and pew! Smells like Penicillin. We find some oranges that were a bit cooked and tossed those in a Paragon Falcon nest or something. Did not want that stinking up all the food.
> ...





Seriously, you threw your food in an endangered bird's nest(may have been taken off the endangered list)! Bye the way, it's Peregrin not Paragon and hopefully you never get a permit with this type of behavior-wisen up!


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

MontanaLaz said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to have fewer leftovers at the end of a trip


This is a better problem than the alternative.

On my Grand trip a few years back the trip leader did all the meal planning and prep, which I very much appreciated initially.

But it quickly became apparent that he didn't factor in bigger appatites of active people in a physical environment and I was going to bed hungry most nights.

I did need to lose some weight so I guess it wasn't all bad. Lol.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

mr. compassionate said:


> Seriously, you threw your food in an endangered bird's nest(may have been taken off the endangered list)! Bye the way, it's Peregrin not Paragon and hopefully you never get a permit with this type of behavior-wisen up!


sarcasm my friend, look it up! But the lack of understanding may certainly explain a lot of the really fucking stupid comments on this forum!


----------

